# Heat wave in OZ



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2017)

It's hot when the koalas consent to a shower


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 9, 2017)

Priceless, now I am jealous. My brother emigrated to Melbourne when I was seven. he promised me he would send me a koala, he did too but it was  toy, I was furious because I wanted a real one. I have never forgotten that

XX Jeannine..note new forum name


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeannine, you've changed your name! I approve very much. William Wilberforce is one of my heroes.

I hope you don't think that koala belongs to me. That would be illegal over here. I think it is a wild one that was seeking relief. I've seen another photo of one doing the koala equivalent of paddling in a swimming pool to cool off.

Where I live the maximum today and tomorrow is 44oC (111oF) and much of the continent is scorching. Fruit bats are dropping dead in Adelaide botanic gardens and I don't know whether it is connected but there has be a mass stranding of whales in NZ.

Our schools don't close in these temperatures and keeping the kids safe is a priority for the teachers. Ditto for the elderly in care homes but they are more likely to have air con than the schools.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 9, 2017)

We suffered the heat for two days without air an conditioner ,it's only 10 years old and this is the second motor that's has been fitted to it ,it's only ducted evaporative AC ,its fully serviced at the end of school summer ,things just don't last like they used to ..it's also been very humid in south Aust .most days have been 43c


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2017)

Adelaide has really been suffering and this link shows various koala images as they seek water.
In normal circumstances koalas don't need to come down out of the trees because the tender gum tips supply their need.
However, it is a myth that they never drink water.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/caitlinjinks/hot-koala?utm_term=.qyV53E74d#.exeL4vMBb


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

That is really some hot weather!  The little koalas don't have access to air conditioning either.  That's so nice of all the people to give them water.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2017)

Whew!!!!!


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

​What a cute picture. Thanks for posting.


----------

